# Detailing News- New Release ValetPro Snow Seal



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

************New product release*************

ValetPRO Snow Seal is a specially formulated coating to be used with a foam lance and pressure washer. Snow Seal awards your vehicle with a durable hydrophobic coating that leads to remarkable water beading. It will also leave an impressive glossy finish.

https://www.valetpro.global/Exterior-Products/Exterior-Protection/1791-/Snow-Seal


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Competition is hotting up with these coatings.


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

Quite hard to avoid the windscreen if using a foam lance from a pressure washer


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

AndyKay said:


> Quite hard to avoid the windscreen if using a foam lance from a pressure washer


Not really. Granted you may hit the bottom of the window, but lift your arm up and spray down onto the bonnet....

B pillars may be tricky, and may end up with "overspray" from the roof... I guess you just need to do those areas last, and then rince off the windscreen ASAP.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I doubt it's the end of world if you splash it on accidentally.

I've been using Purity X for near 2 years and it has no detrimental effect when you get some on the glass.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Not as expensive as I first thought, I love their snow foam so I will be giving this a go very soon.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm tempted to give it a try when my purity runs out.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

*Directions:*

1) Before application, ensure the vehicle is out of direct sunlight and paintwork is clean and cool to the touch.

2) Dilute in a clean foam lance bottle. 50ml product: 250ml water.

3) Apply to the vehicle. *Take care to avoid the windscreen.*

4) Rinse the vehicle with a pressure washer. Do not allow product to dry.

5) Dry the vehicle with a ValetPRO Drying Towel.

6)* Clean the windscreen and wiper blades with Glass Cleaner to avoid potential smearing.*

Please note: No cure time or agitation required. Do not exceed dilution ratio. Not suitable for use on convertible vehicles.

Bit of a faff really, having to avoid the windscreen and then clean it just in case. As others have said pillars could be a problem. It depends on how long you have to remove it. As you have to apply, rinse and then dry the vehicle.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How many times have you heard waxes sealants coatings etc say not to be used on glass. Some may say it’s acceptable on some glass just not windscreen. It’s all for the potential risk of smearing on the main windscreen. 

With these it’s exactly the same. 99% time it’ll probably be fine on glass. But if they get a complaint over effected view it’s potentially a big problem For the manufacturer. 

How many people have used the likes of gyeon wetcoat or Carpro hydr02 on screens.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used the Carpro and Autogylm sealants on my windscreen since day 1 and have never had any issues..

:thumb:


----------

